# Book Recomendations?



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anybody have any recomendations for books on assertive speaking or anything related? Thanks


----------



## chuckD (Oct 14, 2004)

Verbal Judo: The Gentle Art of Persuasion


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

chuckD said:


> Verbal Judo: The Gentle Art of Persuasion


I could beat your Verbal Judo with Tongue Fu!

Seriously though. They are both good books.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

chuckD said:


> Verbal Judo: The Gentle Art of Persuasion


Great book. It still helps me every day of my life. Especially when fighting with the wife.


----------

